# Fuel pump replacement on a 10 day old car. WTF?



## jcamacho (Mar 16, 2013)

My wife took delivery of a 2012 Cuze LT RS (New, not used) on Tue 3/5/13 and yesterday the car was exhibiting "hesitation" and lack of power symptoms. I went for a ride with her and all of a sudden the **** Check Engine Light came on. So I pushed the Onstar button and they said there was a problem with the fuel delivery module (their words exactly). So today she dropped the car off at the svc dept and they told us the fuel pump needed to be replaced. WTF? anyone else have issues with the fuel pump? :angry:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like there was some defect with the first one for it to have issues so soon, this is the exact reason there is a warranty. There will always be a small percentage of every single part of any car that fail.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Do not be discouraged young squire! Unfortunately not every car that rolls off the assembly line is perfect! My 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco 2 weeks after I bought it required an ABS module. I know that you may see this as a forecast of things to come but do not despair. That is the specific reason these cars have warranties. Even my wife's brand new 2012 Chevy Sonic has a few issues that need to be addressed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Like others have said, at least it failed early and was taken care of. I'd blame a manufacturing defect that let go, and leave it be. 

Fuel pumps are not an issue on the Cruze. We have folks regularly putting the pump through very demanding situations regularly and repeatedly without a hiccup on their tuned Cruzes. Heck, the stock pump is fine for E85 use, at least as far as we know.


----------



## jcamacho (Mar 16, 2013)

It's good to hear that this is not a common occurrence. I hope to hear from the dealers service department today. It's been a rough week for me, first I get an email from H&R block telling me that my 5500 tax refund is delayed 4-6 wks because of their error, then the main drain at my place backs up. Now this. Beware the Ides of March I guess.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes not everything is perfect sometimes things just break or are defective. Not many have complained about fuel pumps. Have the warranty fix it and you may not have may other any problems for a long time and forget this even happened. As I say, as long as it gets fixed all is well!


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

**** happens. My daughter had 6000 mi on her new Kia and had to have the tranny replaced. Not a new one btw but a rebuilt one. Kia's 10 year warranty is full of surprises.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I’m sorry to read about your situation with your Cruze, jcamacho. Did you hear from the dealership on Saturday?

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## lundye (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a Cruze with about 6400 Miles on that and the same thing happened to me as well. Thankful for warranty, but feel like its an indicator for issues to come. Not the first issue I've had with this car either. Brake rotors at 4K miles needed to be removed to get corrosion off...definitely not thrilled with my purchase.


----------

